# Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)



## trigger (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo ich suche eine Bauanleitung und oder Zeichnung zum bau eines Bach widders.Ich würde mir gerne slbst einen bauen am besten in älterer Optik!
Wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet


----------



## docmatze (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Hi,

diese Seiten wirst du bestimmt kennen?
http://home.arcor.de/wasserwidder/index.html?/wasserwidder/Widderanlage.html
http://www.kaukasus-georgien.de/herz.internationalezusammenarbeit/hydraulischer_widder.htm

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Hallo 
hier ist auch eine Explosionszeichnung dabei....
Gruss Patrick
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulischer_Widder


----------



## trigger (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Danke danke aber das ist mir leider schon alles bekannt!was mir fehlt ist halt ne zeichnung mit maßen!die funktiosweise und der aufbau sind mir bekannt !!


----------



## docmatze (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Hallo,

hier ist deine Anleitung in Englisch....
http://ebookbrowse.com/the-ram-pump-home-power-pdf-d76358252

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Und hier ist noch eine...
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...G1F2A-0EQ&sig2=drQgD8jctuUVam9HVcUJKg&cad=rja

Grüße
Matze


----------



## trigger (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

danke danke aber hatte eher an eine richtige zeichnung gedacht!ich bin feinblechschlosser und würde gerne einen zusammen bauen!das sind leider nur anleitungen die aus rohren und norm teilen zusammen geschraubt sind!würde halt gerne meine persönliche note mit einbringen und bin halt unsicher worauf ich alles zu achten habe!aber danke nochmal für deine mühe!!!!!


----------



## docmatze (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Hi,

hast du dir denn wirklich die Anleitungen genau angesehen?
Wichtig sind doch nur 2 Dinge, die Richtigen Federn und der passende Gegendruck.
Die Teile die dort aufgeführt sind kannst du doch in jeden mgutem Zubehörladen kaufen und an deine Dinge einpassen, warum also das Rad neu erfinden?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## trigger (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hydraulischer Widder (Bach-Widder)*

Ja hab noch mal geschaut!unter der pdf datei stehen noch mehrere anleitungen etc!jetzt muß ich das nur noch übersetzen lassen:$!hab bei mir in der nähe einen gleichgesinnten gefunden wir wollen mal was basteln!danke noch mal für deine mühe melde mich mit dokumentation und video widder ;-)!ach und es geht sich für mich nicht darum das rad neu zu erfinden sondern beim ersten mal eine version zu bauen die funktioniert,gut aussieht und die gewünschte leistung erbringt!ausserdem steht dann auch noch ne teich vergrösserung mit neugestaltung des teiches und der terrasse an!du siehst also viel arbeit wenig zeit!ist ja schon bald wieder herbst!


----------

